# The Twilight Saga Breaking Dawn Screensavers



## Lakee05 (Mar 29, 2010)

Well the Twilight saga movie franchise is coming to an end in a few months.  So here is my last dose(?) of character screensavers. I'll end this by asking what's your favorite moment in the books? Or What's the most memorable experience you've had associated with the books or movies?


----------



## Lakee05 (Mar 29, 2010)

My most memorable moment was when I went to see New Moon. The lobby of the theater was almost completely filled with people waiting for the movie. As soon as they gave the word to open the door it was practically a stampede. I think one girl got hurt, it wasn't serious but it was crazy.


----------

